#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Jalandhar 2012 Placement Statistics/Report

## vipul_chaudhary

*NIT Jalandhar Placements Details 2012:

*National Institute of Technology, Jalandhar has given a very high placement score of  560+ students. NIT JALANDHAR, witnessed yet another season of successful placements with the batch of 2012 securing excellent jobs in some of the top global organisations. The institute achieved new heights by setting records in terms of the number of students being placed and total number of offers received.

*NIT Jalandhar Placements Summary:
*
Highest Salary- Cadence Design (CTC: 9.7 LPA)Highest number of offers:  TCS (92Average Salary- 4.17 LPA*Details of placements and salary offered:
*
S. No
Date
Company
Salary (LPA)
Offers

1
3rd Aug
Freescale
6.5
3

2
4th Aug
Thoughtworks
5.86
2

3
9th Aug
Telcon
6.5
2

4
10th Aug
Evalueserve
3
5

5
11th Aug
Comviva
3.85
14

6
12th Aug
Samsung(SEL- R&D)
6.65
8

7
20th Aug
Tata motors
6
11

8
3rd Sept
Honda 2 wheelers
5
1

9
5th Sept
TCS
3.16
92

10
8th Sept
Accenture
3
10

11
10th Sept
Maruti
4.9
3

12
12th Sept
Hero motocorp
5.86
6

13
13th Sept
Saint gobain
4.5
5

14
19th Sept
Alstom power
4.6
7

15
24th Sept
Indian Army
7
1

16
26th Sept
Mahindra & Mahindra
4.76


17
26th Sept
SPCL
3
10

18
27th Sept
India bulls
4.65
18

19
28th Sept
IOCL
9
4

20
29th Sept
Wipro
3.25
31

21
30th Sept
Polaris software
4.25
19

22
1st Oct
Indus Valley Partner
5.75
2

23
3rd Oct
Ericsson Global
3.8
36

24
4th Oct
L&T infotech
3
14

25
5th Oct
Capgemini
3.05
20

26
8th Oct
Jindal Stainless Ltd
5
6

27
9th Oct
L&T
3.5
6

28
12th Oct
Tata Technology
3.8
4

29
13th Oct
Samsung(SIEL)
4.5
1

30
16th Oct
Mu-sigma
3.3
3

31
22nd Oct
Ashok Leyland
7.2
3

32
24th Oct
Cadence Design
9.7
2

33
30th Oct
Microsoft
16


34
31st Oct
Honda 4 wheelers
3.7
4

35
2nd Nov
Aricent
3.5
4

36
4th Nov
Sapient Nitro
4.5
13

37
8th Nov
Gammon India
3.25
10

38
9th Nov
L&T (HED)
3.75
5

39
13th Nov
Gaboli Networks
3.25
3

40
16th Nov
Verizon
5
3

41
17th Nov
Balmer lawrie
6.56
2

42
19th Nov
GMR
4
2

43
26th Nov
GreyB
4.36
2

44
29th Nov
Vardhman
2.4
2

45
8th Dec
Compro
4.7
4

46
11th Dec
Taco
3.6
10

47
12th Dec
Interra Systems
4.5
3

48
14th Dec
Samtel
4.5
1

49
15th Dec
Simplex
3.7
5

50
16th Dec
JSW
3.7
30

51
19th Dec
SRF Ltd.
4.5


52
21st Dec
Beroe
4
3

53
22nd Dec
BOC India
4.6


54
23rd Dec
L&T Ramboll
3.4
7

55
7th Jan
Selindia
2.5


56
19th Jan
Technip
4.5
8

57
2nd Feb
Rancore
5
12

58
7th Feb
CDOT
7.4
4

59
8th Feb
Afcons
3.35
2

60
10th Feb
ITDC
3.3
6

61
15th Feb
HMEL
5
5

62
28th Feb
Yatra.com
7.5
2

63
29th Feb
Suzuki Powertrain
4.9
7

64
6th Marh
Aakash Institute
6


65
13th Mar
JP cementation
3.5


66
19th Mar
Sharda University
5.3
10

67
20th Mar
Punj Lloyd
4.4
4

68
24th Mar
SAP
6.5


69
29th Mar
BPCL
10
7

70
30th Mar
Aarti International
2.5
3

71
16th April
Navyug Infosolutionscse/ece/ice
4.5
2

72
20th April
Galgotia University
5
15

73
2nd May
Graphic Era UniversitMtech
4.5
8

74
9th May
Lakshya Institute
4.5
2

75
11th May
BEL
6.25
2

76
18th May
LPU
5
1

77
30th May
Samsung (SEL-Testincse
5.8
5

*Total Offers*
*567*








  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Jalandhar fee | NIT Jalandhar placement IIT Guwahati 2012 Placement Statistics NIT Rourkela 2012 Placement Report/Statistics - NIT Rourkela Placements IIT Madras 2012 placement statistics - IIT-M 2012 placements DTU Delhi 2011-2012 placement data - 2012 placement details - statistics

----------


## dheerajdae

please someone upload the hero moto corp placement papers .
thanks in advance

----------

